
The many selves of Sylvia Plath: the poet’s early letters - lermontov
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2017/10/many-selves-sylvia-plath-poet-s-early-letters-show-writer-training
======
zappo2938
After being accused of 'manspaling' a few weeks ago which in this case is
ridiculous because I was explicitly asked by the woman to explain something, I
started thinking about what it means to be a man and feminist in 2017. Women
do not have a monopoly on stupid people, men, women, and, perhaps, non binary
persons, explaining stuff they already know to them. Cry bullying is extremely
toxic.

I adore Alice Walker, E. Annie Proulx, and Margaret Atwood. I've read the
Feminine Mystique and the Second Sex. I, however, have yet to read Sylvia
Plath.

While ruminating about feminism, my thoughts eventually after a few days lead
me to my 10th grade English teacher, Mrs. Debra Schmitt, whose mission in life
was to get both young women and young men to speak up and be heard. I remember
her saying no one should be insecure about their writing.

I did a search for Mrs. Schmitt which returned several news stories about her
suicide by a stream. [0] We read in her class a book by Marianne Wiggins, John
Dollar, which starts with the heroine being denied burial rights by the town
priest. This made me think of Sylvia Plath. C. S. Lewis said he would never
have to cross the room to meet Hamlet because Hamlet is always by his side. I
sometimes joke I would never have to cross the room to meet C. S. Lewis
because Hamlet is always by my side. I don't have time to read now.
Nonetheless, the next person I read will be Sylvia Plath. Maybe she has some
answers to my current big question. What happened to poor poor Ophelia?

[0] [https://90swoman.wordpress.com/2011/03/11/r-i-p-feminist-
lit...](https://90swoman.wordpress.com/2011/03/11/r-i-p-feminist-literature-
teacher-debra-schmitt/)

